# Post pics of your Volvo



## David Proctor

To start our S80.


----------



## Dave KG

Over 130k miles, here's my S60 D5 (185) SE after a recent detail...













































































































At its best, looking fresh after a 600+ mile drive on French autoroutes to the south of France...










Hiding in a quaint little French town...










and looking clean in France


----------



## Ninja59

mine after todays winter prep detail: - there is another c30 there as well  rest of the pics in my swedish/Belgium duo thread


----------



## Normg002

Awesome thread!

My 2011 R-Design C30

Just after she came off the truck @ the dealer.


photo by Normg002, on Flickr

Taking Delivery


DSCF0564noplate by Normg002, on Flickr

In the car park @ work


photo 1 by Normg002, on Flickr

Another one @ work


photo 2 by Normg002, on Flickr

In the rain


photo(1) by Normg002, on Flickr

Some recent ones. Wearing FK 300 and FK 1000.


DSC_8121 by Normg002, on Flickr


DSC_8110 by Normg002, on Flickr


DSC_7849edit by Normg002, on Flickr


DSC_8127 by Normg002, on Flickr


DSC_8130 by Normg002, on Flickr


DSC_8126 by Normg002, on Flickr

Hoping to give her a wash tomorrow and find a backdrop a little more interesting than my drive haha.


----------



## nickmak

This is my S80, but I guess some of you have already seen these pics from my previous showroom post.


----------



## keithyboy

This is a wee bit older. My wife's 2003 S40 1.8.


----------



## David Proctor

Our 850


----------



## OvlovMike

The wife's C30:










































One day I'll get round to doing mine properly!


----------



## Ninja59

is your D5 titanium grey mike? you might want to blank the VIN out mike as well...


----------



## PrestigeChris

mine and mrs c30 r design

after much advice from ninja lol









































































and a different one lol


----------



## Ninja59

cheers  notice yours is not suffering from the common rear wiper droop syndrome either! just ordered myself a removal tool for mine as i want to clean it fully but the cars protected and when i last un did the nut it was stuck solid.  loving the last image! dirty exhaust though 

i asked this in other thread is it running tints?


----------



## PrestigeChris

yeah its got tints on it, not sure how dark they are though? fairly dark on the back but the fronts are standard windows. We really like it to be honest, so much so ive been looking at the t5s. Didnt realise it had the 2.5 turbo engine in it!


----------



## mardell100

A post I can join in with 

My s80 T6 Executive














































And my 480 Turbo S/R:


----------



## OvlovMike

Ninja59 said:


> is your D5 titanium grey mike? you might want to blank the VIN out mike as well...


Yup, and done.

Looking forward to getting some spare cash to get the bodykit for the S60, think it looks gorgeous...


----------



## Ninja59

PrestigeChris said:


> yeah its got tints on it, not sure how dark they are though? fairly dark on the back but the fronts are standard windows. We really like it to be honest, so much so ive been looking at the t5s. Didnt realise it had the 2.5 turbo engine in it!


same engine as in the ST/RS (Yes it is actually a volvo 5-cyl turbo engine) remap will see 270/280 out of them, with RS turbo then about the same as a focus RS

...they look fairly dark tints...

note however the t5 will no longer be sold if what im hearing is correct from the end of the year though to be replaced by a 4cyl but still using the t5 moniker.


----------



## Ninja59

OvlovMike said:


> Yup, and done.
> 
> Looking forward to getting some spare cash to get the bodykit for the S60, think it looks gorgeous...


nice one  
b/kit? which one for god sake dont tell me Heico.


----------



## OvlovMike

Nope, Volvo's official 'accessory' kit.


----------



## craigblues

Love this thread. I'll do some pics soon.


----------



## DON 41D

Here's some photos of my old S60 D5 SE, sold it last month and have been missing it since then


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Only this. I neglect my car and hardly take pics of it. Except this









Just goes to prove Volvo's go on and on. 204k on it now and apart from a replaced brake light switch that is all it has cost me after 5 years.


----------



## Dave KG

DON 41D said:


> Here's some photos of my old S60 D5 SE, sold it last month and have been missing it since then


That is a lovely looking S60... not sure I'll ever sell mine, it'll have so many miles on it when I can afford to replace it, it will be worth more to me as a second car! Love the 60 though, just so damn comfy


----------



## cleslie

Here's our 2000 S40 1.8i SE which we owned from new and sold in 2004. Great car.


----------



## Ninja59

loving the peg's on sold the s60 though  and mega mileage there Steve! you can join the high miler club on VOC


----------



## Flair

My old C70 T5


----------



## jimbo666

My (at the time) 150k S60 D5 last year. I love it to bits, it's still going strong at 161k.

I will be doing a winter prep this week.


DSC_0059 by hungry_must_eat_food, on Flickr


DSC_0061 by hungry_must_eat_food, on Flickr


DSC_0037 by hungry_must_eat_food, on Flickr


DSC_0035 by hungry_must_eat_food, on Flickr


----------



## BenB

Here's a couple of pics of my 2004 v50, nearly 120k on the clock... I sourced and swapped the facelift bumpers, lights grilles, R-Design kit etc from the recent model, and now, all but the numberplate it does a good impression of a new one!

BEFORE: 








AFTER:









BEFORE:








AFTER:









Not bad for a car that probably isn't worth £5000 I've spent about £500 on (by the time I'd resold all the bits I took off! :thumb If I keep it well maintained I think I'll keep this one for years, as it won't date so quickly!!


----------



## DON 41D

BenB said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my 2004 v50, nearly 120k on the clock... I sourced and swapped the facelift bumpers, lights grilles, R-Design kit etc from the recent model, and now, all but the numberplate it does a good impression of a new one!
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a car that probably isn't worth £5000 I've spent about £500 on (by the time I'd resold all the bits I took off! :thumb If I keep it well maintained I think I'll keep this one for years, as it won't date so quickly!!


Love your V50, what a transformation! You need to get a private plate on it though, would just finish it off :thumb:


----------



## DON 41D

Dave KG said:


> That is a lovely looking S60... not sure I'll ever sell mine, it'll have so many miles on it when I can afford to replace it, it will be worth more to me as a second car! Love the 60 though, just so damn comfy


Thanks Dave, i didn't want to sell it, but i just couldn't justify keeping it. I have to agree with you on the comfort, it's by far the comfiest car i have ever owned. I had just about got it exactly how i wanted it too, but i was considering changing the wheels to the 18" BBS Nebula wheels - the best wheels for an S60 in my oppinion. I keep telling myself i will have another one day


----------



## BenB

DON 41D said:


> Love your V50, what a transformation! You need to get a private plate on it though, would just finish it off :thumb:


People may assume my initials are HJG!!


----------



## Anatonic

Love the S60 D5!

I'm seriously being tempted by one as I need to swap car for something a little more practical / comfy / economical than my CTR now that I have long commutes. Would you recommend the S60? Or is it getting a bit old hat and issues coming up with them?


----------



## OvlovMike

Anatonic said:


> Love the S60 D5!
> 
> I'm seriously being tempted by one as I need to swap car for something a little more practical / comfy / economical than my CTR now that I have long commutes. Would you recommend the S60? Or is it getting a bit old hat and issues coming up with them?


The S60 is my idea of perfection. Neutral enough looking that you don't look a ****, and it doesn't seem to age visually like some cars do, the seats are like armchairs only more comfortable, the D5 lump is diesel heaven and the drive is positive enough to have a little bit of a laugh without being too focused and removing the comfort. Mileage isn't an issue, the D5 engine and ****roaches would be the only thing left after a nuclear war! These things (with a boot) pull nearly 2-ton vans around all year round for folks, and there are examples which are on 200k+ without even changing the clutch... I've done nearly 1000 miles since first thing Monday in mine, and have aching shins from a 1-mile run back to it to buy more parking. It's still got some fuel left in the tank (averaging just over 60mpg) and aside from the shin ache, I have no pains whatsoever.

I knew mine was for me before I turned the key...


----------



## David Proctor

Any more Volvo's folks...????


----------



## boyasaka

2005 S60 T5 71 k on clock, maybe thinking about selling it if anyone is interested


----------



## andyt72

MY 2010 V70 T6


----------



## marccowley

Just a couple of my T4




























The T6 AWD is what all the coppers round here use! Lucky!


----------



## andyt72

marccowley said:


> Just a couple of my T4
> 
> The T6 AWD is what all the coppers round here use! Lucky!


its a fooking rocket mate i can tell u very very fast indeed 
the coppers where i live in cumbria have no chance they have the D5 lol


----------



## JBirchy

I haven't got a Volvo but i'm fighting to get the new V60 R-Design for a company car. IMO they are one of the best looking cars on the road!

Im 24 and i desperately want a Volvo Estate! Never thought i'd hear myself say that, but just look at them!


----------



## waxworks

Here's a few of my pride and joy, didn't really want a red one but it was cheap at the time! lol


----------



## craigblues

I need to detail mine and do some photos, I'll try and add some soon.


----------



## nickmak

My V70R


----------



## Lespaul

My XC90, only a phone picture, not properly detailed it yet, just a proper clean and some protection for winter.
New tyres go on this weekend.



















Darren


----------



## Yoghurtman

My C70 SE



















Ikea wood option!


----------



## Stu-TDi

Heres my 480es 2.0i


----------



## JBirchy

Stu-TDi said:


> Heres my 480es 2.0i


That's cool!


----------



## Rich @ PB

A few of mine taken over the last year or so...





































...wheel choice varies with time of year; black Team Dynamics in winter (with winter tyres), diamond cut Atreus in summer with stock rubber.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Very nice car Rich.


----------



## Millhouse

This is my Volvo XC90, Ash Gold with cream leather


----------



## maxtherotti

waxworks said:


> Here's a few of my pride and joy, didn't really want a red one but it was cheap at the time! lol


STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i wanted a 854 estate but the wife said they were too old so ended up with a 2001 v70 t5:thumb:
Will be great once the few little faults are sorted

Rob


----------



## Kotsos

After Chemical Guys treatment


----------



## fromalk

:driver:


----------



## Duke Wellington

Is this the new V40?

edit: Just saw the EXIF, it's a V50.


----------



## Ninja59

loving the c70 keep thinking for next time the c30's big bro. :lol:


----------



## jeff t

My 1992 460


----------



## volvootic

My 440GLT, 1991


----------



## jeff t

Nice one


----------



## Villan

Laser Blue V70R AWD - Detailing to begin later this year ...


----------



## dazfr

the 740 estate burried in a granada


----------



## stedman

Many thanks to Nick at SLRestoration for the help to make it look like that^^^


----------



## cndndriver

heres my newly purchased S80..
also why are my pictures showing as a link. and not as a actual picture


----------



## Jas16

well here's my newly acquired car...only 140bhp but ooooooh so comfortable and can never get tired of that 5 cylinder sound unique to Volvo's

as soon as I post the detail pics I will add the link later, oh and the headlight wipers were off at this stage since the motors needed replacing, all done now though


----------



## TopSport+

stedman said:


> Many thanks to Nick at SLRestoration for the help to make it look like that^^^


very nice:thumb:


----------



## T-5ones

Never been guilty of a "Holy thread resurrection batman!" but here goes. 

The fourth V70 I've owned and definitely the nicest, bar its horrendous drink habit! I've had it for a wee while now and it's not let me down yet.


----------



## minnnt

Love the bloooooo!!


----------



## T-5ones

Ta. 

Its different in different light.


----------



## Jas16

apologies for poor quality photography







thanks


----------



## pimpslap

mine.


----------



## Rob_Car

I have one of the very last C70 D3 Solstice models. My first Volvo and i'm enjoying it hugely! Pics when I get the chance wearing Wolf's Hardbody.


----------



## SarahAnn

2012 V60 Se Lux Premium Nav. Only kept it for about 10 months. Nice inside, lots of gadgets but boring boring


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

Here's Wifey's V40


----------



## Cisteve

serious thread resurrection here......

2001 S60 T5









The in car security!


----------



## dandam

Just collected a 2007 XC90 SE Lux, 81k miles, one owner from new, absolutely lovely, pic's will follow....


----------



## IamDave

So, noticed a thread posting pics of BMW's and thought I would support the swedes a little by performing a thread resurrection!

I give you my V40! (Going in for some Gtechniq treatment in a few weeks as I'm too rubbish to do it myself!)


----------



## Wilco

Something a little different. This is my mums V70 D5. 7 years old and done less than 30k. I'd been give some Art de shine H20s to try and see what I thought. Left a great finish to be honest and is still protecting very well.


----------



## suds

:buffer:trying upload my teenager S80


----------



## Blueberry

Our new XC90


----------



## John1984K

DSC01272 by jonathan kime, on Flickr

Here is my new V40 R design T2 in Power Blue.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Dragging this one back up as I've just gone from this...



2004 S40 2.0D SE

To this



2009 XC70 D5 SE Premium


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

@Blueberry - hrrrrrnnnnnnggggg love the new XC90!!


----------



## okcharlie

99k Ghecko Green V50....

DSCN2410 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2416 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2425 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2411 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2443 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2430 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2406 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## IamDave

^^^That's looking rather tidy!


----------



## danga200

I need to take better ones, but this is our little beasty










It's a D3 5cyl 2.0 diesel, only FWD but we don't actually need AWD


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

This is my Old C70 up on the Wrynose in the Lake District.

I don't think the image embed is going to work as it's a Google Drive hosted image. Sadly I think it's one of the only pictures I have of her and it's a very "Top Gear" style shot :S

https://goo.gl/photos/x99Y6GAytK5uacLb9


----------



## Diplomat2.6




----------



## 32-BOY

:wave:


----------



## Versoman

My v60 D4 now on 70K and not put a foot wrong:thumb:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mcpx

[URL=http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/mcpricex/media/forum%20stuff/20160513_152213_zpsmilieiqu.jpg.html]


----------



## Patch234

Here's my C30 T5, well, my wife uses it mostly. Haven't got any separate pics, my little garage toy coupe keeps getting involved


----------



## Speedydannyboy

Hi, new to detailing in such an in depth manner. I've recently bought a V70, although it has been pampered by Volvo mechanically the old boy had never touched the paintwork other than with the odd branch etc. I thought I'd have a go at sorting it myself and since lurking on this forum the bug has bit and wallet has been hit!!

Here's the results so far, I'm pretty pleased.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

I'll be adding to this soon. Finally got what I was looking for. S60 R design D5 &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ben.

Here's my V40 D3 I got last month, the paintwork is in terrible condition but I will hopefully be sorting that out this weekend!


----------



## Speedydannyboy

So I've gone over her again. Used SRP followed by PB White Diamond then topped with Ed Turners Funky Munky wax. No idea if that's the right order of if there was any point in using the White Diamond after the SRP. Didn't get on with the wax too well, thinking of going for Fusso Dark, but not sure? Think dark night deepen the colour/shine?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.

Took a better picture of my latest purchase at the weekend. I love it!


----------



## Andyg_TSi

I've had this a week.......very happy


----------



## Nick-ST

32-BOY said:


> :wave:


What is the official name for that colour? It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Gecko Green :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Had this just over a fortnight. D5 R design that needs a hell of a lot of TLC before I'll be anywhere near happy with it. Still, it shifts and is exactly what I was looking for, such a major step up from the Insignia. A proper thread will be done when the car gets sorted.


----------



## pimpslap

my new company Volvo


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

2013 V40 D4. Had it about 8 months, can't believe how well it goes yet is so cheap to run, bloody brilliant motor.


----------



## Ben1413

Picked it up today:



Ben


----------



## Ben.

Still loving my D3 R-Design.


----------



## JayMac

Really adore this car, so glad I got it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk8ir

My first Volvo, recently acquired after years of owning VAG and Peugeot. Very pleased so far - thread coming soon!


----------



## mbs85

My V60 CC D4 today after a quick rinseless wash with Ech2o.










Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Petey80

Some lovely looking Volvo's in this thread.

Here is mine, V50 R-Design D2


----------



## mattant




----------

